# B-vent in a plenum ceiling?



## EricWatkins (May 19, 2015)

It seems like an absolute no-no to me but I'll be darned if I can find reference to back-up my instinct in the 2009 IMC.  Can anyone point me to the reference, assuming it exists?  Thank you!

Eric


----------



## Sifu (May 19, 2015)

IFGC 503.3.6 (2009)-B vent can't be in the space unless it is installed so that only one sold piece with no joints or it is chased for the portion and the chase is sealed.


----------



## Sifu (May 19, 2015)

And welcome!


----------



## cda (May 19, 2015)

Welcome

Trying to find where I can cite " no -no" on my inspection form

Is that like an oppsey ?


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2015)

802.3.6 Circulating Air Ducts and Furnace Plenums.

No portion of a venting system shall extend into or pass

through any circulating air duct or furnace plenum.


----------



## north star (May 19, 2015)

*$ ~ ~ $*





EricWatkins,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum ! 

If you are using the `09 IMC, Section 802.3.6;  that ***ICE***

cited, is not in the `09 IMC.

From the `09 IMC, *Section 801.1 - Scope:*

"This chapter shall govern the installation, maintenance, repair

and approval of factory-built chimneys, chimney liners, vents

and  connectors............This chapter shall also govern the

utilization of masonry chimneys....................Gas-fired appliances

shall be vented in accordance with the  International Fuel Gas

Code.".........This Section sends you to the `09 IFGC, Section

503.3.6, ...that ***Sifu*** cited.

If you are using the `09 IMC, ...it allows the installation

of the B type vents in to & thru the plentum, *"IF"* Section

503.3.6  is applied.

Hope this helps !



*$ ~ ~ $*


----------



## EricWatkins (May 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. I just got back to the office.  This is exactly the information I needed. Thanks so much for the help and the welcome.  I forget sometimes to look in the IFGC as I use the IMC so much.  Just a bad habit I guess.  Thank you!


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *$ ~ ~ $*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that.  I was looking at the 2013 CMC which is based on the 2012 IMC.  I didn't know that we were that up to date in 2013 and figured it was the 2009.


----------

